# Fidgets new litter with pics



## miss.understood (Apr 20, 2010)

Fidget had her babies.....16 of them. Sadly one died, and we made the decision to cull the 4 weakest babies in the litter as they were getting overlooked by their mother.

I'm pleased to say, the remaining 11 are thriving!!

(Fidget is a dove tan, and she was bred with a broken black buck)









(one day old)








(3 days old)


----------



## windyhill (Jan 19, 2010)

Aww! Congrats


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

miss.understood said:


> (one day old)


What is this cereal??


----------



## Onyx (May 2, 2010)

It's Mouseli, very nutritious! Full of protein and calcium, just perfect for busy busy people!

Gorgeous babies, can't wait to see how that one little one we spoke of with the markings looks! xxx


----------



## The Boggit keeper (Mar 5, 2010)

Congrats!!


----------



## miss.understood (Apr 20, 2010)

Yeah Onyx, its deffo one to watch. i'll take pics periodically of him/her xx


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Hooray, for pinkness!

(BAD Onyx, BAD BAD Onyx! [only kidding])


----------



## ccoryjohnn (Jul 2, 2010)

Congrats  I think I see milk bellies!


----------

